# Ebay item, reported but not removed.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Would you buy this. I won't.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2011-Toyo...999?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1a009c7faf


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Being a total ignoramus on this sort of thing - your reasoning is?


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

HermanHymer said:


> Being a total ignoramus on this sort of thing - your reasoning is?


Because of the price I would of thought!>
And he has zero feed back,so scam more than likely!


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Autotrader have several 2011 Rav4's at around £8500 so not that far from correct price, so might be genuine but never buy without seeing and Hpi check.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No. I would never by a big white 4x4 as I wouldnt want to look like a Mummy on the school run / gym / shops etc.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Am not a lover of that colour either, except for weddings.:wink2:


cabby


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Can you tell me why you reported it?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Paul mould,First of all let me say that I have just looked on Autotrader again and cannot find anything under £10,000 and that only covers up to 2009. let alone 2011.So £7,400.

Bigtree, I have been in email contact with the supposed sellers Dad.
They will not give me any details of the car to allow me to check it out,They want me to give my name and address so that the transport company can arrange to accept a bank transfer then they will deliver the vehicle to my door.
They also cannot let me view the vehicle either.
The ad in ebay said the vehicle was in Wales, in the messages I am told it is in Chessington, where the transport co, but cannot be viewed, on top of that this chap is saying he is in Sweden and we now have another member saying she also was tempted but friends put her off.
When I contacted Ebay, they say the ad is legal as far as they are concerned, but on classified ads there is no protection.But advise me to contact either the Police or trading standards.They will do nothing.
I was thinking of putting this on Facebook but too involved and not a big following.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

cabby said:


> Paul mould,First of all let me say that I have just looked on Autotrader again and cannot find anything under £10,000 and that only covers up to 2009. let alone 2011.So £7,400.
> 
> Bigtree, I have been in email contact with the supposed sellers Dad.
> They will not give me any details of the car to allow me to check it out,They want me to give my name and address so that the transport company can arrange to accept a bank transfer then they will deliver the vehicle to my door.
> ...


It clearly is a scam from what you and the other poster have pointed out and its a well known one. The problem is like you say, ebay dont Police their own site well enough and the world is full of gullible people who are taken in so on it all goes. Threads like this are useful to inform others and as they say buyer beware, if it sounds too good and all that!

I think the idea is to price it not wildly below the normal price but just enough to make it look like a real bargain. You really would have to be a bit bonkers to actually go along with the entire thing though.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Definitely a scam cabby.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

cabby said:


> Paul mould,First of all let me say that I have just looked on Autotrader again and cannot find anything under £10,000 and that only covers up to 2009. let alone 2011.So £7,400.
> cabby


I found this one for £7900 so don't know why you didn't. But that aside the delivery to buyers address gives it away as definite scam..

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...ad/used,nearlynew,new/price-to/8500?logcode=p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Cabby and Barry, this one is mine and we love it. 
Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

barryd said:


> No. I would never by a big white 4x4 as I wouldnt want to look like a Mummy on the school run / gym / shops etc.


Says the man with a 4x4 scooter :grin2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

dghr272 said:


> Says the man with a 4x4 scooter :grin2:


Tis true though. We got held up in the van the other week coming through Yarm for half an hour. (its always a bit of a bottle neck) but it was time to pick up the little darlings to save them from the cruel outside world and there was just lines of Huge white 4x4's just scattered all over the place on yellow lines or meandering up the road with one mummy and one child in all of them. Just Saying. soz Ray. 

I know its fairly rural but not one of them looked like it had ever been off the tarmac and they certainly couldnt park em.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

We already have a Rav 4, not in white, but if the deal was right would upgrade.
We do not do off road either now, the good lady likes to be able to see out and prefers 4x4 vehicles, this is the only one now she can manage to clamber into, the others are too high, not sure how long she will be able to do that for.
The pavement ramp is too steep for a low slung job.:frown2::frown2:

cabby


----------

